

Open Source Project Name Checker - LogIN-
https://github.com/LogIN-/ospnc

======
aDevilInMe
Yeah. An off by one error. If you input a string of three characters, then it
complains that the input needs a name longer than two characters.

How about adding googlecode and bitbucket to the list of searched sites and
providing links to the found projects at the searched sites?

~~~
LogIN-
Yea i see!! cool idea i will implement it over the weekend

------
swanson
Like the idea, but I'm having trouble interpreting the output. I searched for
"stringer" (the name of one of my open source projects) and I see "npmjs"
"sourceforge" and "github" with a neutral smile-y face - what does that mean?

~~~
LogIN-
neutral smile should mean that name is already used by somebody else in this
case i think that's you

~~~
clark-kent
Maybe include a link to the projects using the name that's already in use.

------
stevekemp
I wrote something similar a good few years ago, and still use it:

[http://blog.steve.org.uk/i_want_to_be_remembered.html](http://blog.steve.org.uk/i_want_to_be_remembered.html)

These days it lives in the Debian "devscripts" package, and it is still
useful, even if it only checks against sourceforge, freshmeat, etc. (I guess
freshmeat is dead these days.)

------
jrochkind1
I entered several projects I contribute to that are hosted on github and
registered with rubygems, and got smiley-faced github icons for all of them.

I'm not sure what it's checking on github.

It would probably make a lot of sense to check more of the popular package
management hosts too (which all, by their nature, offer convenient API's for
doing so). CPAN, Rubygems, PyPI, Bower.

------
jarofgreen
Cool idea. Is that really the only 3 places to check tho? npmjs, GitHub &
sourceforge? Have to admit I did this just to see what places there where. How
about packaging systems for other languages, like Composer for PHP, PyPI for
Python? Or even OS's, like the Debian package repository?

~~~
LogIN-
Cool! Adding them right now to txt file, i will implement it today/tomorrow

~~~
autechr3
I'd also like to see bitbucket and even CodePlex.

------
chazu
Great idea, but the web demo isn't working at the moment. Definitely starring
this one though :)

------
rohitv
getting a 404 on
[http://ivantomic.com/projects/ospnc/](http://ivantomic.com/projects/ospnc/)

~~~
LogIN-
you just came on nginx restart :P

------
edoceo
See also: [http://isvaliduser.com](http://isvaliduser.com)

~~~
spb
> A test is already running, please wait and try again in a few minutes

what

------
unicoart
Maybe add few popular domain name checks like (com, net..)

------
cokulic
Cool Idea!! Using it definitely.

